

Things that the iPhone 5 can't do, that Android can [video] - bitcartel
https://plus.google.com/113385956777514004917/posts/7iRkLUED9B7

======
tehwebguy
11\. Load pages on Google Plus?

Seriously, trying to load that page on my iPhone was a disaster.

~~~
Deestan
It's a disaster on my Android phone as well.

------
Steko
FYI the video title on YT is _10 Things the iPhone 5 Can't do that Nexus 4
Can_

Intents is worth listing three times imho but I still think he could have come
up with a better list of standout features for Android/Nexus 4. Was lucky I
wasn't drinking anything when he said soft keys.

------
bitcartel
The two that stand out for me are NFC and app integration (intents).

With Android Beam, NFC is a pretty cool way to share things. The only quirk is
the positioning of the NFC chip by different phone manufacturers, which means
bumping phones back to back doesn't always work and you need to slide a few cm
up or down.

Meanwhile, Intents is something which iOS developers would appreciate. Both
Dropbox and Microsoft (Live) faced problems recently where their SDKs were
found to be in violation of the iOS App Store. This resulted in third party
developers being punished, by not being able to update their apps until the
SDK issues were resolved, even if the update involved bug fixes or feature
upgrades unrelated to the SDK.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
NFC makes no sense to me.

Walking up to a person to share things!? We have the Internet. You can already
share things with people faster with less effort anywhere in the world. You
want me to get someone else to pull out their phone and tap it?

Also pairing. You are pairing wireless devices. Which means you have a short
range wireless network already. And you want to add another shorter range
wireless network to pair? You can already leverage an existing technology.

I can see uses for payments, and sharing information on things like museum
displays. But this is not wide spread enough that it matters yet. I guess this
is a chicken and egg problem. But maybe you can leverage an existing tech
more?

Completely agree with intents. Stupid that they don't have it yet.

~~~
bitcartel
I think NFC makes sense in quite a few situations. For example, if there's no
wifi or data coverage, or you don't want to share private data via a third
party service like FaceBook or Twitter.

Using NFC to pair devices for transfer is quicker than doing it manually. No
need to navigate to the bluetooth settings page, search for device, enter
pairing code, etc.

------
andyrubio
Can somebody list he 10 things so I don't have to watch the annoying video?

~~~
truebosko
1\. Customizable App integration

2\. Setting Default Apps

3\. NFC Tech

4\. Google Now

5\. Larger display with "HD Resolution"

6\. Wireless Charging

7\. Widgets

8\. Soft Keys (e.g. the bottom row of keys dissapears in landscape mode)

9\. Swipe Keyboard

10\. Photosphere

~~~
cms07
So, widgets and NFC, then? I love Android as much as the next guy, but most of
this is just grasping at straws for something to hate on the iPhone.

------
CJefferson
For me, the killer app for android is dropsync. This program works like the
desktop Dropbox client, providing true two way syncing of a directory on my
device with a subdirectory of my Dropbox account.

------
yagmot
The first 2 I get. The rest? Who cares? I live in Japan, where NFC is probably
used more than any other country. But I don't need it. I pay cash for most
things and my train pass is a rechargeable card. All NFC would allow me to do
is pull out a different thing from my pocket or bag to pay with.

------
chank
App integration and default apps are the only two things that are worth
anything in the list IMO. However, combined with the fact that iOS app
ecosystem is still quite superior to Androids more than makes up for the
difference.

------
discountgenius
I like the content, but I dislike the annoying way in which it is presented.

------
tehdik
Thing that Android can't do: Be an iPhone.

~~~
bookwormAT
How do you mean hat? Android is software. Of course it cannot be an iPhone.

